# Pulsing vagina



## Judeandanth (Apr 21, 2010)

Ladies im experancing the oddest sensation. I keep getting this pulsing in my vagina. I have never had this befor, it does not hurt just feels very odd. Im 10dpo last night i had slightly pink cm and again this morning. This has now gone back to normal but this funny plusing im feeling has gone on for 2 days now. I have googles it to death and dont seem to find any thing about it. Any ideas?


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there!


SNAP!!!  I have exactly the same and had a BFP on Monday.  I didn't have this symptom during any of my other treatments.  I'm not so sure  what it is - like you I can't find anything much on google - what I did see though is that it could be due to increased blood flow to that area?


Lots of luck - hope you get a lovely BFP soon   


Helen xx


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

I've had this    
And think I've even had a big O in my dream last night.....  

Good luck xox


----------



## Judeandanth (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replys i thought i was going mad.   Its the oddest thing i have ever felt. It was happened again last night but seems more frequent when im sitting. my af is due in 3 days so i will just wait and see.   

hellybellyjelly Congrats on you BFP  hope you have a easy 9 months.  x x x x

Kirstyboo when do you test?? Good luck x x x


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Judeandanth, good luck for testing!! I'm not testing for another 7 days.

Fingers crossed for all!! Hope your symptoms are a good sign xox


----------



## Judeandanth (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck to, let me know how it goes.  baby dust just for you x


----------

